# sno-way or fisher



## towelman (Dec 15, 2004)

I am in a delema I have a 94 Ford Ranger that I use for my home Bus. The Bus. has to go out in any weather no matter what. Last year I did not have this problem but I was liveng by the my now custumers and ran to town for some milk When I got stuck there for 2hr until the plow came.

This year I am going to put on a plow. the dealer that i am working with is a Fiser and Sno-way dealer he said Snow-way 

What should I do?


----------



## z71Worker (Nov 8, 2004)

not trying to be smart.. but am i reading this right.. you just want the plow to be able to drive into town and back?


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

Are you taking about the new LD Homesteader plow by Fisher vs a SnoWay?


----------



## towelman (Dec 15, 2004)

Yes my brother has the same problem with his small business and chains did not work for him when he went out it took him two vehicle to get to the same places that I have to go to also.

We will also be doing a parking lot for our businesses.

Yes it is the Homesteader by Fisher


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

If it is that bad that tire chains will not carry you through, it is unlikey that a Homesteader or Snoway will either try to clear a path to town on such a light truck. You really need a big old heavy beater truck with possible a Vee plow if you are blazer a trail on road in snow the tire chains will not take you through. Sorry if I seem like a downer about it.


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

I still am a bit confused.   

You want to get a plow for your truck just so you can drive into town???


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

Frozen001 said:


> I still am a bit confused.
> 
> You want to get a plow for your truck just so you can drive into town???


I think he wants to be able to plow his way to town too. I have been through Idaho in winter and they can get some serious snow in some areas.


----------



## towelman (Dec 15, 2004)

Yes I need to get to and from town so that i can make my deliveries to my costumers in a timely manner but when i am out and about i will be going 45-50 miles out in the county side with only a cell phone if i get stuck


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

So you want to plow the roads that you have to travel on??? Isn't this illegal if the town/city/county/state is responsible?? If not then I imagine it would be an insurance nightmare because if some one gets into an accident on a road you plowed they will go after you. Also a Ford Ranger would be up to the task would fall apart plowing long stretches of road. How about you just get a good 4x4, some good tires, and use common sense. If it looks like you are going to get stuck, then you are just going to have to wait, I am sure your customers will understand.


----------



## towelman (Dec 15, 2004)

thank you for scaring the crap out of me (not being smart) and putting me on the right path because i never even thought about the insurance thing at all but people are getting lawsuit happy these days maybe i will put that idea on the back burner for a long time (rest of my life)

I am grateful for your suggestions they are a life saver!!!!


----------



## RJNewman (Dec 5, 2004)

*wow- this was some thread???*

I guess it doesnt snow much in PaKastan?


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

Frozen001 said:


> So you want to plow the roads that you have to travel on??? Isn't this illegal if the town/city/county/state is responsible?? If not then I imagine it would be an insurance nightmare because if some one gets into an accident on a road you plowed they will go after you. Also a Ford Ranger would be up to the task would fall apart plowing long stretches of road. How about you just get a good 4x4, some good tires, and use common sense. If it looks like you are going to get stuck, then you are just going to have to wait, I am sure your customers will understand.


Its not illegal, I have dne it a few times for a few miles to get home myself and opend up road for nieghbors to get to work to on occaision but a ranger is NOT up to that task.


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

Just an idea but how much stuff do you have to deliver to your customers on these snowy days? You might think about a snowmobile. They make some heavy duty utility machines that will pack a quite a load and tow a sled behind. If you can't get through with chains on a 4wd you would spend all day plowing a trail or you could just hop on your snowmobile and be done..


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

Crumm said:


> Just an idea but how much stuff do you have to deliver to your customers on these snowy days? You might think about a snowmobile. They make some heavy duty utility machines that will pack a quite a load and tow a sled behind. If you can't get through with chains on a 4wd you would spend all day plowing a trail or you could just hop on your snowmobile and be done..


Not a bad idea at all. Some heated grips and through in a heated suit too and it would not be bad at all and you would make a lot better time too than you would in a 4x4 with or without a plow. I have covered over 150 miles in a day with ease on a snomobile in years past and it was not a bad ride either. Even my wife has done over 100 miles on one in a day.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

are you going into the buisness im co  nfused


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

Iam confused, well, a little bit. Just scrap the idea of plowing your way into town, the big roads when covered in deep snow are ment to be plowed by VERY big trucks like what the D.O.T. uses. No personal truck will be up to the task not just your ranger. You could plow 6" off those roads with out a problem but not 3' for example.

Now as to the original question, you need to plow what, your drive and a parking lot? In this case, you do need a plow and not just to "get into town" as others keep talking about. Thats fine. I would not go with the homesteader, go with the Fisher LD 6'9" if they let you or get a snoway. there are much better light duty plows then the homesteaders. The homesteader is not built to resemble anything else on the fisher line. Whereas little snoways are built just like the big snoways. The truck will be fine if your smart about it. Load it up with some weight in the back and your all set. Only carry the plow around when you need it to plow otherwise take it off between snow storms to save the stress on the truck. You should be able to handle about 15" and under with the ranger, probley more then 15". Plow with the storm though like every 4" or so if you can. Don't let it get ahead of you, this is true for any truck. My opinion, go with the Snoway!
Good Luck :waving:


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Join the club*

Why dont you take a look at the HomePro 3000? Excellent choice with I was on the fence with what I wanted, and looked at www.curtiscab.com and look at the HomePro. It is a 7 foot poly plow with the Hitch and Run system. Its 24 inches tall I beleive, but it doesn't matter how tall the plow is it's how you plow. Like Chris said if you plow with the storm you will have no problems with beating on your plow and truck.
.02
Jason


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

Curtis is a good plow but you are going to need more than a Ranger to push it if you are trying to open roads regularly.


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

cja1987 said:


> No personal truck will be up to the task not just your ranger. You could plow 6" off those roads with out a problem but not 3' for example.


I disagree. I live in the country and on occaision I have had to plow through snow in excess of 2 feet to get out in A.M. and have done so without problem. If you have the right plow and enough weight, 2 feet is not a problem. Not for me anyway but I would not even remotely attempt it in a light weight truck.


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

Tarkus said:


> I disagree. I live in the country and on occaision I have had to plow through snow in excess of 2 feet to get out in A.M. and have done so without problem. If you have the right plow and enough weight, 2 feet is not a problem. Not for me anyway but I would not even remotely attempt it in a light weight truck.


Yes, iam talking about plowing 10 miles of mountain roads into town, not just a mile or so. In other words, none of us would suggest that he plow as you would with a FWD snowfiter and a big wing on it. I know you can plow 2', i have done it with my F-150, i just would not use it to open mountain passes.


----------



## towelman (Dec 15, 2004)

I appreciate all the responses and will take all of them into consideration.

I must admit I did not expect this much of a response. 

Hopefully in about two years or less i can get a bigger and better truck but for now i have to make do with what i have.


----------



## RJNewman (Dec 5, 2004)

*Towelman*

The most important thing is to make sure you put that towel in the microwave for about 3 minutes on high before you wrap it around your head. Good luck and stay warm


----------



## lownrangr (Nov 21, 2003)

If you're considering the Fisher Homesteader or a sno-way, my vote would be for the sno-way. That's what I have on my ranger, works good and suits its purpose. Oh yeah, it's light too. I'd also consider a snowmobile!!


----------



## Ole JIM (Dec 9, 2004)

towelman said:


> I am in a delema I have a 94 Ford Ranger that I use for my home Bus. The Bus. has to go out in any weather no matter what. Last year I did not have this problem but I was liveng by the my now custumers and ran to town for some milk When I got stuck there for 2hr until the plow came.
> 
> This year I am going to put on a plow. the dealer that i am working with is a Fiser and Sno-way dealer he said Snow-way
> 
> What should I do?


After Reading all the Posts & I have too ASK? Why? did You move So far Away from Your Customers?--40 to 50 Miles? I Dono? I*D trade the Ranger In & Get a Bigger 4X4 TRUCK! like a FORD Power Stroke one Ton w/ Single Rear Wheels & GO where ever I wanted Too!--Thus! Ending Your present PROBLEM!--Ole JIM--


----------



## tjw in kans (Nov 19, 2004)

*towelman*

if you look at your frame from the front bumper back to the sway bar mounting you will notice the frame has built in ripples in the frame, 93 to 97 were like this to fold up under front end collisions, 98 and up had a flat frame. i have a 93 regular cab, 4x4 w locking rear differential and know what you are talking about trying to find something that mounts correctly. if yours is a 4x4 and you still get stuck you wont be able to do much good pushing a plow. a positive note on running boards, i bought 99 and later factory fiberglass running boards already painted to match the vehicle from ford and they fit right on, they also drag when the snow is a foot deep. good luck.


----------



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)

Frozen001 said:


> So you want to plow the roads that you have to travel on??? Isn't this illegal if the town/city/county/state is responsible?? If not then I imagine it would be an insurance nightmare because if some one gets into an accident on a road you plowed they will go after you. Also a Ford Ranger would be up to the task would fall apart plowing long stretches of road. How about you just get a good 4x4, some good tires, and use common sense. If it looks like you are going to get stuck, then you are just going to have to wait, I am sure your customers will understand.


Not illegal


----------



## tjw in kans (Nov 19, 2004)

*towelman*

i forgot to mention the welded in crossmember between the bumper and the swaybar mounting on the frame, this isnt on the later models. thats why later model mount wont fit. tjw.


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

bolensdriver said:


> Not illegal


Might not be illegal, but to much of a risk for being sued for me.. :redbounce


----------



## haligan125 (Dec 17, 2003)

1, Why would you get sued? Esp if it isnt illegal?
2. How would they know it was you?
3. What would they sue you for? increasing the quality of road conditions?

I understand you are all concerned about people suing, but if you drop your blade on the road for some reason, i hardly doubt that people will sue you, and win. I mean do they sue the town for plowin the roads? If you got in a car accident and left debris and someone hit it would they sue you? no. Quit being all crazy about suin, the fact that it snowed and people were on the roads caused the accident, not the clean patch of road that you plowed.


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

haligan125 said:


> 1, Why would you get sued? Esp if it isnt illegal?
> 2. How would they know it was you?
> 3. What would they sue you for? increasing the quality of road conditions?
> 
> I understand you are all concerned about people suing, but if you drop your blade on the road for some reason, i hardly doubt that people will sue you, and win. I mean do they sue the town for plowin the roads? If you got in a car accident and left debris and someone hit it would they sue you? no. Quit being all crazy about suin, the fact that it snowed and people were on the roads caused the accident, not the clean patch of road that you plowed.


My point is that as soon as you clear the snow form ANYWHERE you become responsible for what happens there end of story. I know that my tax money goes toward clearing snow on all of the local public roads.... The DPW has the proper equipment and material to clear and maintain the road, so why would I just drop my blade for nothing.... Now this brings into question if it is legal to plow the public roads, then why can't you plow the snow from a drive way across the road??? I mean if you do that you are basically plowing the road right??? I know for a fact you can get a ticket/fine for plowing snow across the road...(there was a recent tread about this) Now I can say that if for some urgent reason I would need to plow the road way I would... but I can't picture one reason... My truck is four wheel drive, and can get around in most conditions, so why would I need to clear the road.


----------



## haligan125 (Dec 17, 2003)

No you don't. You dont become responsible for the stupidity of others. You are telling me that if you plow a driveway, and the owner goes out and sprints to his/her car wearing boat shoes and completely flips on his/her rear end therefore breaking his/her leg you are responsible? I think not. Now yes I can agree that the potential is there that in some cases responsibility can be on you, but not every time you plow something. If I plow driveways and dont sand, dont tell people that i sand and dont include sanding as part of the job, then if it is icy thats not my problem. I just plow, thats what they hired me for. At some point you have to realize that snow and ice make for dangerous times and you need to be careful. Also, I am on a volunteer fire dept in a rural town, and I know of times when we plowed public roads just a blade wide to make it easier for trucks to get through. As for plowing across a road, the reason it is illegal is not that you clean the road up, but it is because people dont clean it up leaving clumps of snow, on top of the fact that you are crossing a public way in a manner the would prevent evasive maneuvers. Thats my rebuttal


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

haligan125 said:


> No you don't. You dont become responsible for the stupidity of others. You are telling me that if you plow a driveway, and the owner goes out and sprints to his/her car wearing boat shoes and completely flips on his/her rear end therefore breaking his/her leg you are responsible? I think not. Now yes I can agree that the potential is there that in some cases responsibility can be on you, but not every time you plow something. If I plow driveways and dont sand, dont tell people that i sand and dont include sanding as part of the job, then if it is icy thats not my problem. I just plow, thats what they hired me for. At some point you have to realize that snow and ice make for dangerous times and you need to be careful. Also, I am on a volunteer fire dept in a rural town, and I know of times when we plowed public roads just a blade wide to make it easier for trucks to get through. As for plowing across a road, the reason it is illegal is not that you clean the road up, but it is because people dont clean it up leaving clumps of snow, on top of the fact that you are crossing a public way in a manner the would prevent evasive maneuvers. Thats my rebuttal


Your driveway argument is good, but as you point out you do what you are Hired, and thus PAID to do, and the owner knows what your are responsible for. If they do not want to pay for sand/salt they can expect it to be slick at times.

Now take the road part. If the DPW were to do it they would most likely remove the snow and put down sand/salt in addition to clearing the ENTIRE ROAD(Both lanes) and the shoulder areas. So now we have you.... You as a nice guy decide to open up a road way the the DPW is responsible for. You only do a pass "to make it easier for trucks to get through". Last time I checked you will leave "clumps"(as you put it) on BOTH sides of your blade, which in most cases will still be in the traffic lane... I do not know about you but those large rows of deep snow can definitely be a hazard in my book. So how is this different than plowing across the road???? The clumps are still there, and you are now in a public road traveling at very slow speeds.... I just do not see the difference... Then on top of that when you reach the end of this road where do you put the snow??? You can just push it off to the side since you do not own it and have to right of way like a DPW truck would...


----------



## butters (Nov 16, 2004)

It's unfortunate, but in the world we live in, you can get sued for just about anything. Wal-Mart is currently being sued for a cool $25 million because some mental case went in a bought a gun from them and killed herself. Now somehow it is Wal-Marts fault for selling her the gun. Next Ford will get sued for selling a car to someone that gets drunk and drives over a bunch of holiday shoppers or something. When will people be held accountable for their OWN actions. Anyway, I am done ranting...


----------



## haligan125 (Dec 17, 2003)

I am not advocating plowing roads, (i like to argue though, can you tell?). My point about plowing a road would be more in an emergant situation, i.e. emergency vehicle passage, or trying to get a car out of a ditch, or any other unforseeable act that could happen. My point was that if it is snowing than there is an "act of god" theory so to speak, also just because you get sued doesnt mean they win. And it is a shame that people are sue happy, but I am not going to live my life afraid. If i need to do something nice, and it really is nice, not just fun, then i am gonna do it, and worry about the consquences later, but thats the type of guy I am. I think being afraid of being sued is just an excuse to not work so hard.


----------

